# LED reverse light mod. With little "how to guide"



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have always found with dark windows it's quite tricky to see out the back at out, let along when you have a large spoiler in the way! I thought about doing this mod for a little while but didn't want to build a resistor into equation. I found a high power 5Watt LED from America which is extremely bright and hopefully didn't cause any bulb out warnings on the dash. Anyway off with some pics!

Tail light screw hole. Once the screw is removed the light is a slide to the outside of the car(depending on side) and pull. Should come out quite easily but may need a little shove.









Connection plug that holds the light in.









Tail light out. 5 screws to undo the inner bulb circuit. Easy to undo, careful when screwing back in as is plastic.









Trying out to see if LED works, and whether it's in the right way (+ and -)









Picture of LED in the Tail light.









Comparison of old and new!

























Both LED's

















It's not a ground breaking mod but does make a huge difference. It's almost too bright now and is a little bit blinding. I'm not going to be reversing everywhere now but certainly makes looking at where your going that quite a bit easier. Also if you are manoeuvring around too then this should certainly make your position clear to everyone else. It also was a pretty annoying dull yellow which has always annoyed me, now all bulbs are white, red (brake) or orange (indicator)


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that is bright lol but in terms of safety this does make sense as light will only be on when reversing. My GTR came with extra lights on the bottom as well to really light up the rear when reversing.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Wow. Bright!!
Can you remind me what bulb they are? I can't remember - it's not a 501 is it?


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

looks quality! really handy too when trying to see behind you,

any links or info on the bulbs you bought from america?? did you get error messages using these bulbs?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Just looked closer... I've bought that diffuser from Audi yesterday! Looks good!!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

hope88 said:


> Wow that is bright lol but in terms of safety this does make sense as light will only be on when reversing. My GTR came with extra lights on the bottom as well to really light up the rear when reversing.


Any extra light helps when reversing in the dark, the Japs are a bit ahead of the Germans for little trick lighting features!



-:[KM said:


> :-":2482pnh7]Wow. Bright!!
> Can you remind me what bulb they are? I can't remember - it's not a 501 is it?


The bulb is called a W16W but a wedge type bulb works in it so a W5W, T10, 501 works just the same. The Audi accessories rear diffusers is one of the nicest on the market as it happens. A good buy for the price but you have to get it painted up separately as come as plain grey plastic colour.



davistorm said:


> looks quality! really handy too when trying to see behind you,
> 
> any links or info on the bulbs you bought from america?? did you get error messages using these bulbs?


Yeah makes a massive difference for backing up and reversing around in the dark, especially when you don't really know the area that you are reversing in!

I didn't get any bulb warnings at all. I don't know whether the car monitor's reverse lights, really should of check that but in answer to your question they work 100% fine with no errors.

I bought another set very similar from a UK seller. Only one seller is doing them from the UK, the rest are either from the USA or Hong Kong.

Here is the product I bought from the UK- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300628659...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1704wt_1185

USA- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280763167...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_6961wt_1185

Only difference between the 2 is that the UK one's seems slightly longer in size (maybe 5mm). Both put out the same amount of light.

Also I reckon they would work quite well for blinding other drivers behind who are getting too close in traffic


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks good Dan, will be investing in those, the links go to the same one, did you do all three then??
Links please :-*


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Looks good Dan, will be investing in those, the links go to the same one, did you do all three then??
> Links please :-*


Cheers Rob. Ah your right, I've Copied the same address! There are only two bulbs that you can change over. I quite like this mod, relatively cheap for such a bit difference!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just ordered a set from the UK can't wait for USA ones TBH, which other ones can you change then Indicator or brake??


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Just ordered a set from the UK can't wait for USA ones TBH, which other ones can you change then Indicator or brake??


Did you put quantity of 2? The UK seller sells them as singles. One of the most expensive LED bulbs I bought!

I thought about brake lights but problem is LED's are very direct with the light so may not give a diverse light spread so may not actually be that bright. Indicators may be possible however but potentially same problem. I was going to look into this but just bought a brand new Karcher pressure washer and thought another £40 on bulbs might be overly wise! :lol: They took 2 weeks from the states to arrive which isn't too bad and would save near £10 on a set. Might get some brake light ones from the states for cheaper and have a little play with them, just need to see about fitment as I think there is only 2 types of fitment out at the moment for these super high power LED's.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What about the LED's with the lights all up and down the bulb??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They're certainly bright but don't appear to have the same spread/diffusion. What are they like in practice?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> What about the LED's with the lights all up and down the bulb??


They don't put enough power out so wouldn't be much brighter than standard bulbs and would bring up warnings on the dash. That's why these are the first proper super high powered LED's that don't seem to throw errors up.



ScoobyTT said:


> They're certainly bright but don't appear to have the same spread/diffusion. What are they like in practice?


The light looks quite focused in the picture but it does emit a decent spread of light. In practice you aren't going to be looking immediately underneath the rear bumper so find with these LED bulbs they seem to light up what's behind by a big margin. From looking into them some more they put out about half the light of a halogen driving headlight at 55Watts! so that give you an idea of how bright they really are.

The fence behind my garage was never illuminated when in reverse before but now the entire back is lit up. Before the lights didn't really have much of a purpose other than people seeing them when looking directly at them, now they seem to actually light up what's behind you. The reflectors inside reflect some light around even though the LED is very pin point light, just hard to see on the photo's as the garage door is white/grey.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! Silly question, but the connecting end of the bulb looks more like something you'd plug in for a Christmas tree. I was expecting to see a typical bayonet fitting like on other bulbs for the car. Do they come with adapters or are the rear lights just different?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I bought another set very similar from a UK seller. Only one seller is doing them from the UK, the rest are either from the USA or Hong Kong.
> 
> Here is the product I bought from the UK- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300628659...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1704wt_1185
> 
> ...


Dan, I have just looked at the USA sellers eBay page and when I selected a 2011 TT got the following










I suppose this could be something to do with the Can Bus on the later cars.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

YoungOldUn said:


> Dan, I have just looked at the USA sellers eBay page and when I selected a 2011 TT got the following
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this could be something to do with the Can Bus on the later cars.


Well spotted! You could be right there, not 100% sure as it doesn't use a resistor like other "canbus" friendly LED's do as it is very high wattage for an LED (still lower power than a filament bulb though). So in a way it could still work but wouldn't want to say either way just in case. My car is 2008 and doesn't have that issue.


----------



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

is a 59 plate likely to have issues do you know?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

M9TBH said:


> is a 59 plate likely to have issues do you know?


Build dates from roughly October 2009 are PWM and throw more errors. My car was built in the first week of December and practically throws errors if an aftermarket LED drops through the letter box.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

wja96 said:


> M9TBH said:
> 
> 
> > is a 59 plate likely to have issues do you know?
> ...


 :lol: Sounds like a right little diva of a car!

LED's may work if the wattage is high enough and without resistors. I do have a spare pair if any one where local I could test this out.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Thanks! Silly question, but the connecting end of the bulb looks more like something you'd plug in for a Christmas tree. I was expecting to see a typical bayonet fitting like on other bulbs for the car. Do they come with adapters or are the rear lights just different?


Only the brake lights are 21 Watt bayonet bulbs and they burn dimmed as normal rear lights. All the other bulbs are 16 watt glass socket/wedge bulbs, just like those w5w bulbs. The 16 Watts are just super sized.

While the light unit is removed, it does make sense cleaning those contacts in the socket. Fold a bit of carton from a carton box (like for instance the Kellogs boxes). Then use a set of pliers to squeeze the carton around a connector pin and gently pull it off. Check the carton for black markings. That's how I cleaned them. Lights were brighter afterwards...

And while the lights are removed, check the car body and the seams in particular. I found one of the seams wasn't actually completely sealed by the sealant. Used some DIY sealant to close it off. Less noise from the back. 

Otherwise: nice mod!


----------



## simontt (Jul 30, 2011)

Dan,
When you take the rear light clusters out I had a little rubber triangular shaped spacer type thing that fell off on both sides. Can I find where it goes back- can I F***!! Did you have one on yours and can you remember where it goes?
Cheers,
Si


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

On a 'corner' roughly marked by the circle. Hope this helps.


----------



## simontt (Jul 30, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> On a 'corner' roughly marked by the circle. Hope this helps.


You're a genius! Many thanks.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Silly question, but the connecting end of the bulb looks more like something you'd plug in for a Christmas tree. I was expecting to see a typical bayonet fitting like on other bulbs for the car. Do they come with adapters or are the rear lights just different?
> ...


Sorry missed your comment scooby. TT Driver has summed it up quite well. The bulb for the reverse lights are wedge shaped so the LED replacement's fit perfectly with no modifications.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

simontt said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > On a 'corner' roughly marked by the circle. Hope this helps.
> ...


Again TT driver has summed things up. I found mine have vanished over time and don't seem to make much difference since they have been missing. Only noticed this the other night when fitting the LED's. Not sure of it's purpose but would imagine it has one to warrant it being there!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not 100% which, but it either protects the paint from wearing off by preventing the light housing from touching the bodywork, or it helps placing the light unit 'just so'. Mine has silicone or plastic like strips at the bottom of the units too, determining the distance between the bumper and the light. Audi is quite focussed on it's shut lines.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Ordered these bulbs from America, took about a week to arrive and make a huge difference. i have to reverse out of my drive on to a country road and now I can see where i'm putting my car.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info McKenzie and TT-Driver. I find the standard bulbs OK, but in some circumstances I've found myself wanting something brighter to show things up. I might give these a go. Hopefully they're longer-lived than MTEC's white bulbs.

I reckon also if the tip of the LED could be frosted or otherwise made diffuse that might give a better beam pattern.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

thegingerone said:


> Ordered these bulbs from America, took about a week to arrive and make a huge difference. i have to reverse out of my drive on to a country road and now I can see where i'm putting my car.


Glad they are working all OK 



ScoobyTT said:


> Thanks for the info McKenzie and TT-Driver. I find the standard bulbs OK, but in some circumstances I've found myself wanting something brighter to show things up. I might give these a go. Hopefully they're longer-lived than MTEC's white bulbs.
> 
> I reckon also if the tip of the LED could be frosted or otherwise made diffuse that might give a better beam pattern.


No problem. If these LED's are like some other LED's I have been using they should be good for at least 3 years and being on all the time (LED DRL bulbs). I think I did see a frosted diffused sort of cap on top of a few similar LED's on Ebay, Perhaps these could give better dispersed light output. The M-Tec bulbs seem to die pretty quickly for some reason.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> The M-Tec bulbs seem to die pretty quickly for some reason.


The prime hypothesis is that they're shite.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > The M-Tec bulbs seem to die pretty quickly for some reason.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the detail, McKenzie. Really useful.
I ordered a pair from the UK supplier. They're certainly bright, and fit perfectly, but later in the day gave a "bulb out" error which won't go away.
Really irritating. 
I've swapped them back to the original insipid bulbs.
My Roadster is an 07. Wonder why they work for some cars and not others? I figured that because my TT is earlier than yours, it'd be fine.
:x


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Jarndyce said:


> Thanks for all the detail, McKenzie. Really useful.
> I ordered a pair from the UK supplier. They're certainly bright, and fit perfectly, but later in the day gave a "bulb out" error which won't go away.
> Really irritating.
> I've swapped them back to the original insipid bulbs.
> ...


No problem, glad I could help out. Strange that you are getting these problems, I have had this mod for a month or so now and have done about 2-3K miles in the car and no issues and even passed though the MOT. A couple other people have done this with no problems too. It shouldn't be down to the year of the car, maybe that the LED is not drawing enough power and creating issues. Perhaps the LED's you have got are a bad batch, it happens occasionally. Possibly try another set or try again soon to see whether it was just a freak problem. Sorry I couldn't help out more :?


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to see if the seller will exchange them for another set.
Can't imagine it's anything car specific - must be the LEDs.

I followed your link and they look identical to yours.

Just out of interest, did you have to swap the polarities of the LED to get them to work? (LEDs have a + and -).
Mine both appeared to have been the right way round first time. Perhaps I was just lucky.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

The Ebay vendor has told me that they "are not CAN bus friendly", so I'm surprised that they work in others' TTs.
I'm puzzled.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had the warning light mapped out. I wouldn't do it for brakes or main lamps, but for a reversing lamp I felt the benefit outweighed not knowing when the bulb failed (which is pretty obvious in this case!).


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

The ebay vendor has offered a refund, so no worries. They've been really helpful.
Still don't understand why they work in some cars and not others.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Jarndyce said:


> Still don't understand why they work in some cars and not others.


Possibly the tolerance of the components used in the Central Electrics module (J519) that controls bulb failure warnings or it could be the standard of software installed on the Central Electrics module.


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a way to test for the borderline suitability of the 5W units. I found these 7W units on Ebay. Should be interesting...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280834699303 ... 1497.l2649

More Power!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Haven't checked this thread in a while. Sorry to see some guys having problems with the bulbs, really not sure why this may be? I have used to different sets, one from the US and one from the UK, both seem to work with mine.



Daryl R said:


> I have a way to test for the borderline suitability of the 5W units. I found these 7W units on Ebay. Should be interesting...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280834699303 ... 1497.l2649
> 
> More Power!


Funnily enough I have previously bought things from that seller. It's hard to say whether they are actually 7W but if they are then they shouldn't give any bulb warnings. That's also a very good price too. If you decide to get them then keep all posted as I think this is still a worth while mod, something I really am glad that I did this.


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

You're right - they're cheap as chips. I've ordered a couple and will let you know how I go. I'm unlikely to see them for about 3 weeks - patience...


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

I received the 7W bulbs and fitted these today. No warning lights displayed and they sure are bright - good dispersion too. However, the LED's are a lot faster reacting than the incandescent bulbs. Now everytime the engine is started I can see five or so very quick flickers of the reversing lights. I guess this is the bulb out detection circuitry doing its check.

McKenzie do you see this too?

Not sure if the LED's will stay in or I will revert to the original globes. An alternative is I could tinker with a capacitor across the globe. Anybody have an alternate solution (besides not turning around when I start the engine  )?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Daryl R said:


> I received the 7W bulbs and fitted these today. No warning lights displayed and they sure are bright - good dispersion too. However, the LED's are a lot faster reacting than the incandescent bulbs. Now everytime the engine is started I can see five or so very quick flickers of the reversing lights. I guess this is the bulb out detection circuitry doing its check.
> 
> McKenzie do you see this too?
> 
> Not sure if the LED's will stay in or I will revert to the original globes. An alternative is I could tinker with a capacitor across the globe. Anybody have an alternate solution (besides not turning around when I start the engine  )?


Glad they are all working well for you  Do you have some pictures you could post up of the brightness levels? Would be interesting to see if they are much brighter than the one's I have put in. Can't see them being much brighter but still interesting nevertheless.

Yes mine do flash 3 times I think when the ignition is turned on. This is car pulsing the lighting system to make sure no bulbs are "out" or not working. The reason the LED's flash is that they take less power to light up which means the pulse the system puts through the bulbs actually lights the LED up for a split second. The same happens to the front sidelights if they are also LED. Nothing you can do about it really, I quite like it however and isn't noticeable in daylight really.


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi McKenzie, thanks for confirming the flashes on power up. I'll post some pictures shortly.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Daryl R said:


> You're right - they're cheap as chips. I've ordered a couple and will let you know how I go. I'm unlikely to see them for about 3 weeks - patience...


just ordered mine too - any pics yet daryl ?


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Guys, sorry for the delay. I've been travelling which has delayed the pics. It's going to be hard to judge whether the light output is greater than what McKenzie experienced. However I think you'll agree they're plenty bright enough and a little more intense than the standard globes:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hard to say whether it would be much brighter but seems to work well! Good that you have found them for a good price too, before they were a little bit expensive but now it's quite an affordable mod to do. You just need some LED license plate bulbs now :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Daryl R said:
> 
> 
> > You're right - they're cheap as chips. I've ordered a couple and will let you know how I go. I'm unlikely to see them for about 3 weeks - patience...
> ...


Ian, let us know if they work ok in a 2010 car.

I am not sure what year Daryl's car is, but with me being a tight northerner, I don't want to buy anything that produces canbus errors


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

YoungOldUn said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl R said:
> ...


Good point about post 59 plate cars and canbus warnings. It may have similar faults to when the license plate bulbs are changed to LED. Interesting to see how they work.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > just ordered mine too
> ...


will do Jim - - heres hoping :wink:


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 2007, 3.2. So there is some risk the later model vehicles will still throw a hissy fit with these bulbs.

Hey McKenzie, behind all that reversing light there are LED plate lights :mrgreen: Picked them up off EBay following positive feedback from other members on the forum. They really work well - not too bright and no errors.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Daryl R said:


> I have a 2007, 3.2. So there is some risk the later model vehicles will still throw a hissy fit with these bulbs.
> 
> Hey McKenzie, behind all that reversing light there are LED plate lights :mrgreen: Picked them up off EBay following positive feedback from other members on the forum. They really work well - not too bright and no errors.


Ahh ok. Maybe the camera couldn't pick up the light when being blinded by the reverse lights. Looking again I think I can see the reflection on the floor from the LED license plate bulbs


----------



## jun (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello Amigo!

Nice Job what you have done with the light. I have a question. Do you have other pictures of your backlight unit? I'm mostly interested in the signal light compartment. I'm thinking of putting ledlights strip in red colour. Cheers m8!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

jun said:


> Hello Amigo!
> 
> Nice Job what you have done with the light. I have a question. Do you have other pictures of your backlight unit? I'm mostly interested in the signal light compartment. I'm thinking of putting ledlights strip in red colour. Cheers m8!


I do have a spare set of rear lights, I will take a picture of the back of the light for you


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dan we need to meet up soon, swap over and i'll even let you fit my rear lights :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Dan we need to meet up soon, swap over and i'll even let you fit my rear lights :lol: :lol:


So are you saying I get the honour of working on your car rob??!! :wink: Don't worry, charging Audi rates will be more than enough to help you out :lol:

Well when you have a spare bit of time, pop down and can sort the TTS out. Hopefully should have the fuel flap to add on too by next week. I'm at Monza this weekend but have a few weeks free after that.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

jun said:


> Hello Amigo!
> 
> Nice Job what you have done with the light. I have a question. Do you have other pictures of your backlight unit? I'm mostly interested in the signal light compartment. I'm thinking of putting ledlights strip in red colour. Cheers m8!


I have taken a few pics for you. The indicator part has 2 bulbs which are the top two on the right in the first picture.


































It looks like it might be a bit tricky to put an LED strip in as the light seems to be plastic welded together. If you do want a spare light to fiddle around with I do have one spare you can have, this is the one I took the picture off. Could be an interesting project but unsure how you might do it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When you off then? Audi rates Hmmm i was hoping for better service

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> When you off then? Audi rates Hmmm i was hoping for better service
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Haha, well insurance waivers and all...

I will be away this weekend but from Monday onwards next week I'm available. Let me know when you think you might be around and can work something out. Make sure you bring the Grille surround and were good


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What part of the grill surround

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Daryl, I assume these are the same LEDs as yours?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-T10-T15...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a56c5310

The ones McKenzie used bizarrely gave canbus errors in my 07 Roadster, so I'm going to give yours a go. If they work, I'll post back.

Just out of interest, which LED plate lights did you fit?


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Daryl R said:


> I have a way to test for the borderline suitability of the 5W units. I found these 7W units on Ebay. Should be interesting...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280834699303 ... 1497.l2649
> 
> More Power!


Right. My 7W LEDS have just arrived. Let's see we how we get on with these ones. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, the 7W versions work and no error codes, so thanks guys.
And despite the pic in daylight, which really doesn't do it justice, trust me, they are VERY bright compared to the original bulbs.
Perhaps I'll be able to see the kerb when reversing in the dark, now?


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

What's the spread of light like with these 7 watters please? Is it nice and wide or is it more spotlight like?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Well it's taken 13 months after buying the lamps but finally did the reverse led mod this last weekend.

Had already checked but though they are apparently canbus compatible - they are not for my 2013 tt
Anyway I got the appropriate resistors and see pic showing connection
Now the reverse lamps are incredible . . . See Pics earlier in the thread . . .


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Well it's taken 13 months after buying the lamps but finally did the reverse led mod this last weekend.
> 
> Had already checked but though they are apparently canbus compatible - they are not for my 2013 tt
> Anyway I got the appropriate resistors and see pic showing connection
> ]


What was the "appropriate" resistor Ian? And how is it wired as I've read a few odd things about wiring an LED.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice fix in the end there! I had to wire in a resistor for my LED DRL, fairly easy to do but quite fiddly!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

glospete said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > What was the "appropriate" resistor Ian? And how is it wired as I've read a few odd things about wiring an LED.


25w 25 ohm, is what these are Peter.
Fitting is actually straightforward. They are attached in parallel to the bulb, ie across the bulb, ie for this one, on the cable, the brown wire is common earth, the black/blue wire is the 12v supply for the reverse lamp and the two wires are actually the TOP pair going to the cluster connector. You can check this when opening the cluster to insert the new led bulb. Connect the resistor to these two wires and the bulb sensor circuit 'sees' what it needs to see to stop reacting with a bulb out warning. 8)

I wanted to fit the resistor inside the cluster but there was not quite enough space, hence the cable, also makes it easy to de-mod when selling on.


----------



## danielaudi998 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey... i have mk2 tts..
and i wanna change my rear reverse light ..
will this bulb work ?

http://s.kaskus.id/images/fjb/2015/...tik_super_bright_putih_2441355_1435414728.jpg

1. 17 LED, 2Type COB plasma + 15 type 5050 
2. Power / Watt LED: 10W
3. Color : Pure white
5. DC 12V
6. Socket : T10 / T15
7.Dimension (approx): 48mm x 16mm x 7.5mm

thanks, i already got few bulb but always get error from dash


----------

